# Nightmare Before Christmas Prop



## Kimber53711

It looks great!


----------



## mementomori

I would love to drive by your house and see that!


----------



## Glass 'eye'

Come on by, I will turn the lights on just for you!! Thanks guys


----------



## hallorenescene

that is really cool. love him lit up. just a question though, will that felt material hold up in the weather, or was it needed to be sealed in case of rain?


----------



## Glass 'eye'

I did not seal the material, I think I might find out the hard way if it doesn't hold up


----------



## Aether

Classic, I love it!


----------



## Zeltino

Haha that's awesome! Great job .


----------



## DaveintheGrave

Wow! Great likeness!
It looks just like Jack.


----------



## halinar

Very cool! 
Now that's a Christmas prop I can deal with.


----------



## savagehaunter

Ha Ha Ho Ho, that is a good prop project.


----------



## wristslitter

Glass 'eye' said:


> I did not seal the material, I think I might find out the hard way if it doesn't hold up


I used clear spray paint from Walmart for a buck a can on my Santa Scarecrow's felt, this is my third year using him and he looks as good as the day as I made him. On my Santa Jack Skellington I used waterproof nylon. Your Jack looks great sitting on your roof.


----------



## terri73

So cool! My daughter will go crazy when she sees this. She wants us to do a Nightmare before Christmas scene.


----------



## Glass 'eye'

wristslitter said:


> I used clear spray paint from Walmart for a buck a can on my Santa Scarecrow's felt, this is my third year using him and he looks as good as the day as I made him. On my Santa Jack Skellington I used waterproof nylon. Your Jack looks great sitting on your roof.


That is a great idea! I will try that, thanks for the tip. BTW your display is awesome!


----------



## TK421

That is fantastic! It really looks great! How did you secure it to the roof?


----------



## Glass 'eye'

I used slotted flat bar and screwed it into the roof (don't tell the wife) It is secured at the hips.


----------



## rockplayson

looks great man!


----------



## drmort

Love it..I think I could do it too now that you said you used a mask. If only more time!


----------



## Glass 'eye'

drmort said:


> Love it..I think I could do it too now that you said you used a mask. If only more time!


It was really fairly simple and I purchased the mask at one of the Halloween USA stores for about $12 pretty cheap.


----------



## great_ghoul

You are my hero. 

I'm just thinking of what I can put together like that with my Nightmare stuff. AWESOME job! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BlueFrog

If your wife divorces you for damaging the roof, will you marry me? 

That is absolutely amazing! By any chance, do you happen to recall the approximate lengths of PVC pipe for the various body parts? I am prop challenged but I simply must try making one for myself!


----------



## drmort

how did you attach the felt to the mask or is just wrapped?


----------



## Glass 'eye'

drmort said:


> how did you attach the felt to the mask or is just wrapped?


The beard was a furry material and I used velcro dots to attach it to each side. So far after eight inches of snow it is still intact!


----------



## Glass 'eye'

BlueFrog said:


> If your wife divorces you for damaging the roof, will you marry me?
> 
> That is absolutely amazing! By any chance, do you happen to recall the approximate lengths of PVC pipe for the various body parts? I am prop challenged but I simply must try making one for myself!


If I remember correctly from hip to knee three feet, knee to foot three feet, shoulder to elbow two feet and elbow to wrist about 2.5 feet. The body is three feet and the neck is about a foot? Hope that helps.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss

Wow that is one kewl looking Jack! Think I'll make me one during the winter lol!


----------



## Bobamaltz

I'm glad i'm not the only one that found this to be a good idea.
Great job!


----------



## Cujo

This is amazing and I got so excited when I saw this I could barely stand it! Kudos!!
I saw that you said you used slotted flat bar to attach Jack to the roof but what did you use to attach the PVC pipe to the flat bar?


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Simple done right, Fantastic!


----------



## bl00d

I love it!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

so glass eye, it's been a few years, how's the jack holding up? have you added anything?


----------



## SavageEye

Love this! Did you fill the mask with anything to make it more rigid?


----------



## The Walking Dead

Great job. It looks really good.


----------



## Ghouliet

Glass 'eye' said:


> I did not seal the material, I think I might find out the hard way if it doesn't hold up[/QUO
> 
> Spray it with water-proofing spray.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

This is amazing! I absolutely love it!


----------



## Shellie Silva

How did you make the hands?


----------



## VampKat

That's so awesome!


----------



## thenightmarefamily

I have been suffering from prop withdrawl this year to, i have been sneaking out to my shop and just building tombstones, i can't wait for this awful holiday break to be over.


----------



## Cloe

I don't know if you're still checking in Glass Eye but I liked this so much and since imitation is the highest form of flattery I did my "own" version last year. I wasn't about to attempt straddling my roof so I plopped him into the ground. Would like to elaborate on the scene a little but am too worn out trying to put all my Halloween stuff away so I don't even know if I'll put him out again this year.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Looks great Cleo


----------



## Haunted Higleys

That is so awesome! Great job


----------



## hallorenescene

cloe, nice job.


----------



## Nickthetoyguy

I love this thread! I am making just like this, the only thing I am going to change is I am going very big, and making him 8ft tall and full stand up life size. He will be in my movie prop area this year. I don't know if he belongs there because I have medusa, freddy, micheal, leatherface, ghostface, jason and hannibal lecter. Let me know what you think and I will keep updated!
Nick


----------



## hallorenescene

I think you have enough diversity that yes, he will fit. post a picture when you finish him. would love to see your whole arrangement when you finish


----------



## spookyone

Very awsome!!!! Love it.. nightmare before christmas is one of my all time favorite!!! Even have christmas decoration and the den is painted for it


----------



## Nickthetoyguy

hallorenescene said:


> I think you have enough diversity that yes, he will fit. post a picture when you finish him. would love to see your whole arrangement when you finish


Thanks! I hope he will and of course I will!


----------



## Nickthetoyguy

Nickthetoyguy said:


> Thanks! I hope he will and of course I will!


Oh yeah and I'm putting all of them in a jail cell type thing!
nick


----------



## HARLEPRNCSS

Just want to thank you for your awesome idea !! We are doing the boat parade this year in Florida and Nightmare before Christmas will be our theme. Jack will be sitting on top of the boat !! 
For the beard what did you use?


----------



## WOLFPACK7483

Just found this. Awesome ! 
New project I need to do for the wifey


----------



## chachabella

My Jack's beard is made of felt. It looks just like the one the OP made.


----------

